# Delamination Questions



## lottathought (Oct 8, 2010)

I have been researching my new RV to death. I seem to keep coming back to the Outback 250rs/25rss or 270Bh. As the wife prefers the 270BH style, I have a feeling that would be the one we get if we get an Outback.

The more that I read, the more that I read about delamination of pretty much all Keystone products.
I do understand that all fiberglass campers have some of this but it does sound more common for Keystone.
It is starting to make me more than a little nervous...even though I love the look and design of the Outbacks.

In all my research, I have not run across certain info however..... so I thought that I would ask a few questions.

I hear that delamination is a fairly common problem. Does anybody know any percent of campers that are dealing with the delamination? I realize that people might not have exact numbers....but in general.

Of the campers that have the delamination....are the majority small..or do they all start small but will grow if not addressed?

I realize that you have to care for your camper and reseal it as needed..but it sounds like a lot of campers are suffering even with proper care..and many that are only a couple of years old. That is one thing that has made me VERY nervous. I live in the South-East US. This is a very humid area. Moisture will always be an issue.
Given that the camper has had proper maint, is there a certain window that if the camper is going to delaminate, it will do it?

I have read theories that the bending of the front of the camper is one of the major causes of delamination.. Of those that have suffered...where has the delamination occurred?

And lastly...if the camper starts to delaminate....is it generally considered more cosmetic ..like dents in aluminum...or are we talking real structural failure?

At the moment, I am not sure if I will get new or used in a camper. Frankly, I have seen some pretty poor reviews of the Outback dealer in my area so I am not sure how much good a warranty would do me even if I did buy new...so that and depreciation is a huge argument to buy used for me.

Please understand..this thread is not to praise or bash Keystone products. It is hopefully compile info that will help clarify exactly what is actually going on with the delamination issue.


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

The front endcap delamination issues do not appear to be a structural problem, more of a cosmetic one.

Personally, I don't feel the delamination issue is as rampant with Keystone as it appears in forums. I have noticed, looking at several forums, that the posts about delamination are often by the same person. For the most part, if people don't have a problem they don't post on a forum about it.

I don't feel delamination is just an issue of moisture. Many of the cases have been on trailers located in Arizona, So. Cal, and other dry areas. It may be more of an issue of heat.

I have posted in a couple other threads about my observations on a recent trip to Florida. I did not see a single Outback with delamination. The only delamination I saw was on other brands, with one exception of a Keystone Laredo.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Agreed that it is a low probability issue even if you do nothing to prevent it but if you are in that group it does not matter how low the chances are you still have to deal with it.

So if you do your maintenance you should lower your risk.

Personally I would not use a cover that is in contact with the trailer due to heat issues but many people have used covers and swear by them. In the end it is cosmetic and way over priced for a repair if you have the dealer replace the front.


----------



## lottathought (Oct 8, 2010)

If this is only a cosmetic issue, that makes me feel a LOT better.
I still would not be wild about it happening to me....but if it did, it is nice to know it would mean that the camper is still safe to use.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

That is one problem with the internet and all the forums. When you hear "bad news" we assume it is rampant. Actually, it is a VERY SMALL percent. (like Andy said, if it's you, than it seems like the whole world has it too).


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

I thought it only happened to the other guys...until two weeks ago it happened to me out of the blue...


















But then the next day it disappeared all on its own. If I had not taken this picture I would have not believed my OB had delaminated. I am holding my breadth as of now.


----------



## lottathought (Oct 8, 2010)

Tangooutback said:


> I thought it only happened to the other guys...until two weeks ago it happened to me out of the blue...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yaknow..based on that delamination location and pattern, I think I would reseal behind that running light.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I don't think that the delamination problem is as rampant as it might appear. I have read 15-20 reports of it since I've been an official "Outbacker." Although that might seem like a lot, many 100s of others who didn't have delamination, didn't post that "they didn't have a delamination problem." We only hear from the few who do. And in a lot of cases, it's been due to water getting in somewhere. And then hot weather can magnify it.

I check over my roof and all the caulking up there. I clean the roof a couple times each season (that's where black streaks come from) and when I'm done and everything is dry, I check everything over with a fine-tooth comb! I keep a few tubes of the Dicor self leveling caulk for roof repairs. (I order a bunch of stuff from CW every spring - tank chemicals, etc.) And there are usually a few places for the Dicor non-sag caulk or clear silicone on vertical surfaces. I keep my fingers crossed with the hope that attention to detail will keep the delamination at bay.

Just like your car, regular maintenance is the key.

Just my opinion,

Mike


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

lottathought said:


> I thought it only happened to the other guys...until two weeks ago it happened to me out of the blue...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yaknow..based on that delamination location and pattern, I think I would reseal behind that running light.
[/quote]

Yes, when I got back from the camping trip after that delamination I checked on the light. Nothing looked suspicious there, but I went ahead and re-caulked both lights. As of now, the bubble has not come back. Pushing on the area where the bubble was, it is a little spongy but just looking at the area from ground I would not be able to say delamination did take place. I am keeping my finger crossed and hope for the best.


----------

